# Question for the Texas guys



## BarnickCustomCalls (Dec 7, 2017)

I know there's a few guys from Texas on here so I figured I'd ask for your thoughts. A buddy and I are looking into making a bobcat/coyote trapping trip Mainly bobcats since we don't have any in our area. Texas is one state we are really interested in. So I was wondering I hear there isn't much for public ground to go on. Is this true? If so how hard would it be for non residents to get permission to trap private ground?


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 7, 2017)

BarnickCustomCalls said:


> I know there's a few guys from Texas on here so I figured I'd ask for your thoughts. A buddy and I are looking into making a bobcat/coyote trapping trip Mainly bobcats since we don't have any in our area. Texas is one state we are really interested in. So I was wondering I hear there isn't much for public ground to go on. Is this true? If so how hard would it be for non residents to get permission to trap private ground?


I don't know of any public land to legally trap on ... but I have heard of a lot of ranchers will give permission... check with the Texas parks and wildlife ... best bet


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 7, 2017)

Ouch! The only public lands available to hunt are National Forest like Davy Crockett, Sam Houston, Sabine etc etc. Now I'm talking about east Texas. What part are y'all coming to? Texas is huge not like them little wimpy NE states. One thing about the National forest is there are lots of private land scattered throughout them and you have to be careful where you hunt. Call TPWD at 800-792-1112


----------



## The100road (Dec 7, 2017)

Not sure about Texas, but got my Third washington bobcat a few weeks ago!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 8, 2017)

Trapping or hunting?
Stan that's a sweet cat. Speaking of cats I'm finishing up a nice Texas tom mount right now. I'll post some pictures soon. They sure aren't as fat and furry as those northern cats

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 8, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> Trapping or hunting?
> Stan that's a sweet cat. Speaking of cats I'm finishing up a nice Texas tom mount right now. I'll post some pictures soon. They sure aren't as fat and furry as those northern cats



That is what I was thinking- southern cats seem scrawny compared to northern. Seems Montana or wyoming would be much closer to get a cat vs Texas and lots more public land.


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 8, 2017)

We don't refer to them as scrawny - They are long, lean and lanky!


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 8, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> We don't refer to them as scrawny - They are long, lean and lanky!


You forgot mean and ornery

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Dec 8, 2017)

The main reason my buddy wanted Texas is that he went down to a trapping seminar a couple years ago and really liked it. It doesn't necessarily have to be Texas we'd be open to almost any state. We were just looking at any state with higher populations of bobcats. Not worried about the quality of the fur so much just want a high chance of catching one. Mainly wanting something a little farther south to get outa the snow and real cold weather 
We were thinking we'd set traps and try calling as well. I believe Montana doesn't allow NR to trap bobcats

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 8, 2017)

BarnickCustomCalls said:


> The main reason my buddy wanted Texas is that he went down to a trapping seminar a couple years ago and really liked it. It doesn't necessarily have to be Texas we'd be open to almost any state. We were just looking at any state with higher populations of bobcats. Not worried about the quality of the fur so much just want a high chance of catching one. Mainly wanting something a little farther south to get outa the snow and real cold weather
> We were thinking we'd set traps and try calling as well. I believe Montana doesn't allow NR to trap bobcats


Washington does not allow spring-leg traps. Idaho might allow NR but the weather is not so hot this time of yr


----------



## CWS (Dec 8, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> We don't refer to them as scrawny - They are long, lean and lanky!


I thought everything in Texas was like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 8, 2017)

CWS said:


> I thought everything in Texas was like that.



Not everything....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 9, 2017)

Here's one of those long and lean Texas Tomcat

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Ray D (Dec 9, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> Here's one of those long and lean Texas Tomcat
> View attachment 138136


Fantastic

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## The100road (Dec 9, 2017)

Good job Barry! From what I hear cats are very difficult to make look that good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## LSCG (Dec 13, 2017)

south Texas would probably be y'alls best bet for bobcat. they're all over the state but there's a lot more of them in that brush country. there's a few lion running around down there as well.

if it were me i'd call some feed stores in the small towns (pop. 2000 or under) near where y'all would like to trap. tell them what you're interested in doing and ask if they know of any ranchers that would be interested in having you come out. you could also make up a flyer and email or fax it to different feed stores and have them put it up on their bulletin board.

have y'all ever trapped Texas before? depending on what part of the state you are in it can be the toughest, rockiest country you can trap. my dad was a trapper for 50 years and he always told me that if you can trap in Texas then you can trap anywhere. be prepared!

hope y'all have a good time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 13, 2017)

Awesome work Barry. I love to see good work like that. I have seen some that didn't even look like the animals after they got finished with it. Very impressed with everything I've seen of yours.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 13, 2017)

You're very kind! Thanks!


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Dec 13, 2017)

My friend went down to Texas and attended a trapping academy with mark June a couple years ago. He said the ground was very rocky and hard but he said it was beautiful country down there


----------



## David Van Asperen (Dec 19, 2017)

@Wildthings 
Awesome mount, I mean really awesome!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 21, 2017)

David Van Asperen said:


> @Wildthings
> Awesome mount, I mean really awesome!!!!!!!


Thanks David, I'm pretty proud of my cat works!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## David Van Asperen (Dec 22, 2017)

As well you should be Award winning

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

